# Heather Locklear ,-Heather Thomas-2x



## maierchen (30 Apr. 2008)

*Ich hab gesehen das sie öfter verwechselt werden,darum hab ich mal beide in einen Post getan!*​



Heather Locklear 


​
Heather Thomas


​


----------



## Tokko (30 Apr. 2008)

Ich verwechsle die auch immer noch. Beide den gleichen Vornamen, uns sehen sich noch ziemlich ähnlich. 

Unsereins hat es halt nicht leicht...

:thx: für Heather und Heather.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## hermannjun (21 Juli 2008)

*dankeschön!!!*

vielen dank für die bilder,gibts von Heather Thomas noch mehr?


----------



## floyd (21 Juli 2008)

Ich verwechsle Sie auch andauernd - könnten eineiige Zwillige sein:thx:für die 2 Heather 's


----------



## Dexxer (21 Juli 2008)

Hab ich früher auch immer verwechselt  Aber dann gabs diese netten Poster in der Bravo und schwubbs passierte mir das nie nie nie wieder


----------



## Wahli22000 (21 Juli 2008)

Leider haben sich beide nie richtig ausgezogen, ansonsten wären sie vermulich leichter zu unterscheiden!


----------



## neman64 (7 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder der beiden Superfrauen.


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die beiden Schönen


----------



## One (5 Jan. 2010)

Gute Idee, das wird manchmal verwechselt, und es gibt ja auch Ähnlichkeiten.
Jedenfalls Danke sehr.

gruß

One






maierchen schrieb:


> *Ich hab gesehen das sie öfter verwechselt werden,darum hab ich mal beide in einen Post getan!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ollisorin (20 Juli 2010)

thanks for the pics


----------

